# Where to get Grindz in Glasgow



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Hoping to give my grinders a clean and final shot before I sell and upgrade them... any idea where to get Grindz in Glasgow?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Can you disassemble and clean? much better than Grindz


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Unfortunately it's a bean to cup so taking apart is a pain... coffee tastes rank so thinking moving to a proper espresso machine...


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Espresso services are based in govan. They may allow pick up.


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah you can walk in. I got my naked PF there.


----------

